# Pacific Bay Graphite Blanks



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

I have built 2 Pac Bay surf rods and they seem fine to me but I dont hear of anyone else mentioning using these blanks, I know the lami's, st.croix and gloomis are the big boys on the block but are the pac bays far down on the preferance list? They are american made as far as I know and the 10'6 med light I have is rather a sweet stick to use. I am looking to buy another blank to build soon and I am looking into a Ron Arra surf blank but will I notice a big differance compared to pac bays?


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

Where do they carry those blanks?
I only know of mudhole and fishstick4u, and they don't seem to carry Pac Bay blanks...


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Pac Bay blanks*

The first blank I bought in a pro shop on the way home from the Delaware surf but that was a long time ago and since the shop closed. You can go online and do a search and find dealers for mail order. They are made in Calif. as well as many other carbon fiber manufactures.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

the pbx II blanks are great "value" blanks. 

these are nice blanks and are priced right!!


----------

